# CO2 adapter inquiry FLUVAL 88g CO2 KIT



## Bala (Jul 8, 2014)

hi guyz.

so i just recently started my planted tank . was able to get the fluval 88g co2 kit. it is running through cartridges really fast. looked online . found out that the best solution to this problem was to get this adapter [hydra aquatics c02 paintball adapater]

hxxp://www.amazon.com/Hydra-Aquatic-CO2-Paintball-Adapter/dp/B008ZAAP2K/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1405371937&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=hydra+aquatics+c02

[If posting links to this is a violation of forum rules, i apologize in advance]

a lot of people have had success with it apparently. with regards to adapting it to paaintball tank better than the jt co2 adapter 90g which is readily available at canadian tire. and unlike the aquatek co2 adapter sold at big als which apparently is also a hit and miss kind of thing . unfortunately they dont ship to canada . is there anyplace in toronto where i can get this adapter. or is there an online retailer than can ship to canada .


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Bala welcome to the forum, I'm glad your passion for this hobby has brought you here

Jimmy


----------



## Bala (Jul 8, 2014)

hey jimmy . yea this site is really good lots of info . plus more pertinent to the toronto scene . obsessed with co2 at the momment really like the growth its giving my plants. there is a remarkable and consistent change with good co2 and high lighting. i am convinced that co2 is good for the tank. but yea the fluval thing is kind of a scam . cartridge running out like crazy . and i am only doing like 1-2 bubbles for every 4 second. plus this adapter thing is all thanks to you buddy


----------

